# Does anyone have any tips for getting a white horse tail clean?



## PogoPumpkinBecky (25 October 2010)

Am trying to get the stain out of my coloured mare's tail, it is mostly white with a bit of balck down the middle and no matter how many times I wash it, the stain is still there a bit. 
So was wondering if anyone had any top tips for stain removal?
Thanks.


----------



## EquineInfo (25 October 2010)

I find the Lynn Russel Extra Strength shampoo works best on my grey and add a bit of Equine Blue for extra whitening. The Cowboy Magic green spot remover is also pretty good. Unfortunately having a grey horse is not cheap when it comes to shampoos! 

Equine Blue...http://www.equineinfo.co.uk/toprated.cfm


----------



## Tiffany (25 October 2010)

Silver rinse shampoo and if all else fails I put talc or chalk in tail when dry


----------



## PogoPumpkinBecky (25 October 2010)

Thanks!
I would use chalk/talc but with her black bit there its a bit of a problem!


----------



## frannieuk (25 October 2010)

I use biological washing tablets in a bucket of hot water, then dunk the tail in (keeping dock out) and soak for as long as I can hold the bucket up. Then rinse, and repeat if required, then I use human hair conditioner and comb it through - works on my grey's tail


----------



## Debz87 (25 October 2010)

good old washing up liquid is good for removing stubborn stains.


----------



## debbier4 (25 October 2010)

I always used Vanish stain remover. If you buy the stick you can use it like a bar of soap.

Also found the "gold label" horse whitener (again in bar of soap form) was really effective.

Good Luck

Debbie


----------



## palomino_pony (25 October 2010)

Ask you hairdresser to get some purple or blue shampoo - they should know what you mean!

Its thick purple / blue stuff they use in blonde or grey hair(smoker's hair too apparently) and brings out the brightness.

Amazing stuff but use lots of water first then add it else it stays a purple tinge. 

I think mine is Loreal blue but had a purple one too.

( I have a palomino AND a grey - both mares- very experienced in white tails - lol)


----------



## OrangeAgent (26 October 2010)

i swear by daz or bold washing powder. Just keep it away from the dock area and it works a treat .


----------



## ExRacers (26 October 2010)

I wash my grey horse's tail in Hibiscrub - does a magnificent job!


----------



## ozpoz (26 October 2010)

ditto the washing powder - and for really stubborn yellow tails I would leave it on for a few hours(not overnight), the tail hair only, NOT near the bone, and bandage the length of tail to avoid any contact with skin. Rinse off really thoroughly. Never known to fail!


----------



## applecart14 (26 October 2010)

PogoPumpkinBecky said:



			Am trying to get the stain out of my coloured mare's tail, it is mostly white with a bit of balck down the middle and no matter how many times I wash it, the stain is still there a bit. 
So was wondering if anyone had any top tips for stain removal?
Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Hibiscrub - I use this on my boys white socks, and it is very effective.


----------



## KVH (26 October 2010)

EquineInfo said:



			I find the Lynn Russel Extra Strength shampoo works best on my grey and add a bit of Equine Blue for extra whitening. The Cowboy Magic green spot remover is also pretty good. Unfortunately having a grey horse is not cheap when it comes to shampoos! 

Equine Blue...http://www.equineinfo.co.uk/toprated.cfm

Click to expand...

Oh yes this is so true.. and I have two greys!


----------



## Tnavas (26 October 2010)

Wash, wash and a tail bag 24/7.

Is the black part dirt or dark hairs? One of mine has white socks with some brown hair running through it and it always looks dirty - bar bleaching the brown bit I just accept that this is her colouring.


----------



## crazycoloured (26 October 2010)

Vanish soap is brilliant.wet the tail and then rub the bar of soap on the tail leave in for half an hour then rinse and u should have a clean white tail.


----------



## howaboutthisone (26 October 2010)

Although I have never tried it, a friend of mine who shows palominos always uses net curtain whitener


----------



## Wizzkid (26 October 2010)

I use blue washing up liq or bold ( not on the dock ) and that seems to work  good luck it is always a battle why dont we have nice bays!!


----------



## Flying_Filly (26 October 2010)

Any stain removing washing powder like Daz or Oxy clean. Stay away from the dock though.  

I usually wash the worst off with baby shampoo, then daz, rinse thoroughly and then use baby conditioner, comb through, rinse well then detangler and show shine.. horse poos and repeat!


----------



## PogoPumpkinBecky (26 October 2010)

She has a black and white tail, about 2 thirds white, and 1 third black.


----------



## PogoPumpkinBecky (26 October 2010)

thanks, everyone, i will try different things you hav esuggested until her tail is sparkly clean!! 
yes my other pony is great, dun with 4 black legs and dark tail!


----------



## Stinkbomb (26 October 2010)

I use champion tails purple shampoo followed by champion tails stain remover. I have used net curtain whitener before but it makes the tail very brittle so ive stopped using it and not noticed any differance TBH. as you can see it works for me..


----------



## mum2kalay (29 October 2010)

Treseme shampoo!I have a coloured mare and get exactly the same problem. Wet the tail and give it a good scrub, rinse out and for easier brushing and a bit of shine, use treseme conditioner after. They're usually on offer in supermarkets


----------



## EquineInfo (29 October 2010)

ladyandsilver said:



			Oh yes this is so true.. and I have two greys! 

Click to expand...

you're brave having 2 having one is enough work! I went for a bay for my second horse!


----------



## gunnergundog (29 October 2010)

OK I'm going to show my age here and I'm going to use the caveat of not having had a grey/white tailed horse for.......mmmmmmm..........18years.....but can you still buy the little 'blue bags' from the old fashioned ironmongers?  They used to work a treat and dead cheap too!

Probably whatever was in them is against health and safety nowadays....


----------



## jasmine123 (29 October 2010)

a bit old school but ketchup works!!


----------



## mcnaughty (30 October 2010)

If you use ketchup - try vinegar.


----------



## 3DE (30 October 2010)

Zinc oxide - sheep face whitener. Add a little water to the powder to make a paste and paint it on. Leave it to dry and brush it off. It doesn't matter if you get a bit on the dark bits - it brushes off 

It's the stuff they use to make mayo and talc white


----------

